# Noah, 8 week old male Black & White Kitten - Stroud, Gloucestershire



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Noah, 8 week old male Black & White Kitten - Stroud, Gloucestershire




Here is a story about a little kitten who's plight we could not ignore. We believe in fate and meant to be plays a big part in animal rescue and you can either ignore it when an animal comes your way as its not usual and walk away or you do what was meant to be. So this is little Noah's story and I hope you understand why we could not leave him.

When we arrived on holiday at our apartment and looked out our apartment we saw a tiny skinny little kitten scuttling along the road outside. How this tiny bundle ended up on his own where we are I do not know - but the best ways to describe our apartment is like a maisonette and we are the top one with a big roof terrace. We went down to see him but he was totally terrified and so thin his eyes were nearly bulging out his head and he would not come near. I ran upstairs and got some tuna and came back down and threw lumps to him. Well despite being totally terrified of me he almost inhaled the food and then ran off. We did not see him around in the day but later on in the evening my husband was upstairs and he was up there - still totally terrified but he was hiding behind one of the plant pots. He must have seen where I lived and came up - not a mean feat for a tiny scrap of a kitten who is terrified of humans ... up two flights of stairs. So for the next few days we would leave food and water out for him, he would not let us anywhere near him but although terrified would visit every night when it got quiet on the development where we are for food. So I started thinking - I am going home in a week and what will happen to him? He is tiny and it starting to get very busy out here with the cars etc. So I had a word with a lady I know who helps with cats. She had a trap I could borrow and said she would foster him as long as I had him blood tested for cat aids and leukemia with a view to me finding him a home. So that night I went over to get the trap, told everyone not to feed him until I got back - apparently while I was out he came up for his food and for the first time actually meowed for it. We caught him within minutes of putting the trap up.



Next morning we were at the vets - we kept him in the trap as did not want to chance him escaping. Once in the vet the vet open the trap up and picked him up - expecting a hissing scratching kitten there was none of this he just laid quietly in her arms. He then had to have his neck shaved to have his bloods taken by which time I was crying thinking what the hell have I done to this little baby. I just hoped that the results would mean a happy ending - again he did not even flinch just let the vet do whatever she needed. We then popped him in a cosy basket - and had to wait for the tests luckily she was going to that the lab that day so at 6pm that night we got the phone call that he was clear! I was so happy and relieved. Auntie Anne his foster mummy picked him and that is where he is now - he has settled down really well, he of course is going to take time - but he is playing with toys, playing with her cats, she can now stroke him when he is eating and he has even slept on the end of her bed - and its only just been over a week. We are waiting now for that first purr - so that is his story. We have called him Noah as he is brave little soul and he is available for adoption. Maybe a lot of people will say I am mad but that kitten, terrified and tiny as he was, came to me for help and I could have left him there to his fate. But now he is safely tucked up in foster and I hope to find him a lovely home.



The pictures above are when he was on my roof terrace, then in the cage at the vets and finally in his foster home.

All homes will be vetted for this little man - he will need a quiet home, hopefully with other cats, and not near any busy main roads

Noah will be fully vaccinated & chipped.

If you are interested in offering Noah a home for life please email for our questionnaire in the first instance to: [email protected]

Please note that any potential home will be subject to home check.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my, Noah is a gorgeous little boy :001_wub:
I'm sure he will come around fast and get snapped up quickly - out of interest where were you holidaying? Much respect for taking him in xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

What a gorgeous little boy - hope he soon finds his forever home x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done for helping him, I doubt he would have survived long on his own. He's gorgeous. Hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Noah is still available for adoption.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't believe you still have him - he is gorgeous. Hope he finds his forever home really soon x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

What a cute little boy. I hope he finds his forever family soon.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Noah is still available for adoption!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Please will someone offer this gorgeous little boy his forever home xx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Gorgeous x


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Delighted to say that Noah's has found his forever home! :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

That's wonderful


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great news, be happy Noah.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SharonR said:


> Delighted to say that Noah's has found his forever home! :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


All thanks to you Sharon! Thank you so much for telling us Noah's story and so happy that he will be cared for and loved from now on! it's the least he deserves! :thumbup1: XXX


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

FANTASTIC! Have a lovely life Noah


----------



## Chazzer1976 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased for him x


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

That's fantastic news 

Well done you!


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Noah has found his forever home!


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Noah has found his forever home with his fosterer!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful news for Noah, can relate to wanting to keep foster cats, I would keep them all if I could.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Noah has found his forever home! He is staying right where he is with his fosterer and rescuer!


----------

